# Change Hot Keys in PS3?



## CanonSnob (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a wacom tablet and would like to be able to more precisely choose my tool with the quick buttons on the tablet.  With CS3s current set up they group a number of tools together on one hot key.  i.e. J= Spot Healing brush, Healing brush, Patch tool, and Red eye tool

I flip though these tools like vinyl at a record store and would like to be able to just press a button to pick a specific brush from the group rather than get the last one I used.


----------



## Antithesis (Apr 24, 2008)

I think there is a dialog under the View menu with hot-key preferences. You might be able to get specific tools with those. You could also just make an action, by: creating a new action, record, pick which tool you want and your favorite settings and then stop recording. You have the option to assign actions to a specific key when the first dialog comes up, and then just assign that key to a button on your Wacom. That might be a little confusing, but just play with buttons in the action window (a little tab near your history window) and you can figure it out.


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh jeez, I was coming into this thread thinking you were talking about the video game console.


----------



## CanonSnob (Apr 25, 2008)

That actions idea sounds like a good one.  I didn't know you could assign them to keys.  Having to go through and find it in the list would have been more of a hassle than pulling it out of it's tool bar.  I'll look into that, Thanks


----------



## Helen B (Apr 25, 2008)

Couldn't you just assign shift+J to a button so that you can toggle through them quickly? Shift+J will first select the last one used (if you are in a different tool set) then toggle through them. You need to select 'Use shift key for tool switch' in the preferences menu. 

Best,
Helen


----------



## bhop (Apr 25, 2008)

Helen B said:


> Couldn't you just assign shift+J to a button so that you can toggle through them quickly? Shift+J will first select the last one used (if you are in a different tool set) then toggle through them. You need to select 'Use shift key for tool switch' in the preferences menu.
> 
> Best,
> Helen



Beat me to it.. just push shift+J


----------



## CanonSnob (Apr 25, 2008)

I found *exactly* what I was looking for, and it may help some of you as well so I will share.  

Edit>Menus> Keyboard Shortcuts tab> "Shortcuts For:" drop menu> Tools  

Eureka!

Wasn't aware of the Shift+ technique. Thats a nifty little trick as well


----------

